# aldi router table



## neilyweely (12 Apr 2008)

i read on the forum somewhere about a router table for sale at aldi for 20quid, I have one on order.
Does anyone own one, and are they any good?
All I need is something to edge some mdf and maybe shape some pine.
Please tell me it will do the job.
And does anyone have a MacAllister Mitresaw?

Bet you've all gone down the pub, haven't you?


----------



## Digit (12 Apr 2008)

Nope! There ain't no pub round here. Sob  

Roy.


----------



## neilyweely (12 Apr 2008)

digit

can any old fool get results with a router table? Or just a special type of old fool?


----------



## Digit (12 Apr 2008)

According to box the main part of the table is cast Aluminium, dunno about the wings though, and the box says that it will take router base upto 150 mm. 
The only problem that I've ever had with a table is when routing large or heavy pieces, they tend to move as you push the work past the cutter, also if you stand one on your work bench they are a little high for comfort. But do they work? In general at least, yes they do. At Aldi's asking price the NVR switch is probably worth that price. 
If you are into making doors or windows stay away from any table would be my advise otherwise they do what it says on the tin. 

Roy.


----------



## RobertMP (12 Apr 2008)

if it is anything like the cheapie I got from B & Q then the table is fine but the plastic fence is rubbish. I still use the table but with a simple wooden fence clamped securely to the table top. Oh and a triton router instead of the BnQ one.
I'll get round to a proper table one day but it works quite well as it is so I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## neilyweely (13 Apr 2008)

Thanks a lot Digit, that is great. I think I'll give it a go. I recently had to knock up a pair of doors for a toilet under stairs, and ended up with architrave that could not be mitred together, and wondered if I would be able to fashion some sort of joint with a router table.
Difficult to explain, I'll take some photo's during the week and post them.
Thanks again Digit.
Robert. I went to B&Q MiltonKeynes today, for a router table, and the tool specialist bloke didn't know what one was!!! They had the triton workcentre, but no router tables. And no Triton routers left either!! I should be so lucky.
Am thinkin I will put a wooden fence on mine too, will it need support underneath to prevent 'sagging'?


----------



## Digit (13 Apr 2008)

Sagging is something you will have to find out for yourself. It depends on the table's construction and the weight of the router. If the table shows no sign of sagging with the router in place it might well sag after a period of time, so either remove the router when the table is not in use or put a block under the router to take the stress off of the top.

Roy.


----------



## Smudger (13 Apr 2008)

I was in Aldi in Vire (Normandy) yesterday and nothing there - in fact no tools of any kind, so not like England at the moment.
My table is an old Nutool I bought from a cash and carry. It works OK with an old Bosch router permanently attached, but I don't actually do much with it - but I am interested in this wooden fence idea. Anyone got any plans for similar?


----------



## Digit (13 Apr 2008)

This clock is one of two that I made on a home made router table consisting of a 1/2 inch thick piece of Paxolin with a piece of wood held down with a pair of clamps as a fence. Each section of each moulding was made separately then glued up with hide glue as clamping the parts together was near impossible. 
I have a somewhat more sophisticated arrangement now but it is surprising what can be done with the simplest of equipment. 
There are all sorts of different fences shown on the net Dick, too many to post links on as every body seems to use a different approach. 

Roy.


----------



## neilyweely (13 Apr 2008)

Dick

I am planning on using an old Bosch POF500 on the table, and wondered if this is the same model you use. If so, how does it perform.

I do have another router which I could sacrifice permanently to a router table, in fact would rather use as the POF500 is great for little edging jobs etc, but the problem is the other one has a trigger on the handle and would require 'taping up' to allow use of the switch on the router table itself. is this advisable?

Must admit I am looking forward to making a mess of everything with my new toy!!!


----------



## Digit (13 Apr 2008)

> s this advisable?



As long as you use the table's NVR no problem.


----------



## neilyweely (14 Apr 2008)

digit

Thanks again mate. Have taken day off today to finish chisel handle and make a cross cut sled.


----------



## scrimper (14 Apr 2008)

neilyweely":3omwi7gc said:


> i read on the forum somewhere about a router table for sale at aldi for 20quid, I have one on order.
> Does anyone own one, and are they any good?



I bought one of these about 2 years ago from Aldi at £24.00. It is not 100% top quality but it works fine and is fantastic value at the price' mine is exactly the same as this Axminster one http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axmi ... -21382.htm 
but at half the cost!

Mine is in regular use and I have set it up with a Cheapie Aldi router and a slot cutter and it stays like that all the time to use for biscuit jointing and slot cutting (especially for smaller parts where a dedicated biscuit jointer is not convenient).

I do have a heavy duty Elu router in a home made table which I use for door making but I would not hesitate in recommending this Aldi table if you can get one, the NVR swich is almost worth the cost on it's own!


----------



## Rich (14 Apr 2008)

I bought the Aldi router table 3 years ago, at the same time I bought a router to go with it, guess what, the base was too big to fit underneath, rather than take it back I dismantled it,
I use the table as a marking off plate and I fixed the fence to a sliding side extension table on my mac tablesaw from B/Q, this gives me double the amount of sideways movement of the fence, I inverted my pof500 into the mac table which has a hole for routing and away I went, I'm still learning about routing mind, but I think I'm getting more confident now thanks to good advice from forum members, I even made a housing jig based on Mailees design.
regards,
Rich.


----------

